# ? baby panda hamsters, Quebec, Canada{EDIT}



## renay

Country: Canada
State/Region: Quebec
City/Town: Valleyfield (ish)
Number of rats: 0 they're baby panda hamsters... they need homes to
Sex: M/F
Age(s): Born July 22nd
Name(s): N/A
Colours: Black and white, like a hooded rat, only in hamster form... hence the name panda hamster
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: I had the mother dumped on me, and she just had babies, I'm not a hamster person, I do love all animals, but I can't care for 50 million at one time.
Temperament: Very pink... and squeaky.... with lots of energy
Medical problems: None that I know of
Will the group be split: Not preferred
Transport available: I'm willing to travel about an hour or an hour and a half out of my way, I would prefer to meet "in the middle" lol.
Other: I figure these guys will be ready around the 19th of august... Unfortunately, little is known about the mother, I know that when I got her, her ear was ripped off, (it wasn't an open wound, and did not appear to be bothering her in the least so i haven't seeked any veterinary care as of yet) but it appears to almost be growing back... weird i know... the mother is very VERY affectionate, and always comes to the cage doors whenever I'm around, shes the perfect hamster lol.. even though she is earless.. **** if she was a male i'd name her Holyfield or however its spelt...


----------



## twitch

hamsters or not please use proper format when titling the topic. however, in this case you can put hamsters after the number available. i hope you'll be able to find them all homes soon.


----------



## renay

at the time of posting it was impossible to know how many babies there were.. i'm still not 100% sure, so proper format isn't exactly proper in this case if you're referring to the title :s


----------



## OnlyOno

you say that you'd rather they were not split up but i'd like to mention that female hamsters generally don't get along with other hamsters, although males generally do. i think that 5 weeks is the age to separate them as well, if that helps.  i love the hammies and would take them if you weren't so far away. good luck getting them homes!


----------



## renay

OOPS! i copied and pasted that, i didn't even notice that part. I am fully aware that hamsters are solitary animals, sorry, that was a typo, the group will have to be split up. I've already found homes for 3 so i've just got to work a little harder.. there are still About 4 left. I'm not 100% sure on exactly how many there are, i'll wait until their eyes open to touch them.


----------

